

Kenya's Mobile Banking Revolution (Mobile Payments) - dskhatri
http://gigaom.com/2009/03/11/kenyas-mobile-banking-revolution/

======
dirtyaura
I've heard a lot of stories lately about mobile payments in Africa and other
places that do not have strong established banking system and there's a real
and interesting innovation happening there. I just wish that same could happen
in the Western world.

Btw. Nathan Eagle referred in the article above did really interesting social
science work in his PhD thesis by tracking people's daily behavior with mobile
phones running Jaiku Mobile's precursor ContextPhone. (Jaiku Mobile was
developed by Mika Raento and me)

